# Help with xmpp server(self hosted)



## juan (Sep 21, 2014)

Has anybody successfully setup prosody on their vps with proxy65 enabled? I already have a running xmpp server on a 32mb vps, i can send/receive messages, create conference room, but i need to be able to send files especially images and that's where i have been failing for the past hours. If i understand it correctly i need to add Component mod_proxy65, what i don't understand is if this proxy has to run on the same vps where prosody is running, or do i need to setup and open port 5000 on another vps? Any input, help would be highly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## fisle (Sep 22, 2014)

You set it up on the Prosody server itself, and then it starts proxying filetransfer for the people behind NATs as this page suggests.

Very easy to set up.


----------

